# Diego Costa alla Salernitana. E' fatta.



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


Che trash ahahahah. Certo che sarà involuto parecchio per passare in pochi anni dal Chelsea alla Salernitana.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Che coppia con Ribéry


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Doppietta sicura in Salernitana-Milan a febbraio contro il marcatore Romagnoli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


Pazzesco, la Salernitana ha un attaccante migliore dei nostri.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


ma scusate eh,ma mi sono perso qualcosa?

cioè capisco il calo ma possibile che in 2 o 3 anni sia calato cosi tanto da finire alla salernitana?  

che poi ha 33 anni ho visto..manco vecchio è..

diciamo che è il primo colpo di Sabatini..che comunque ha una sua credibilità nel mondo del calcio probabilmente


----------



## Albijol (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


Almeno ha 33 anni, non 35 o 41


----------



## Maximo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pazzesco, la Salernitana ha un attaccante migliore dei nostri.


E anche l'esterno d'attacco


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.



pensavo che avesse 40 anni tipo Ibra. Ne ha 33, incredibile. Invecchiato male direi


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


Bah anche loro fanno colpi più utili dei nostri


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Almeno ha 33 anni, non 35 o 41


Non so in che condizioni sia, ma sicuramente in questa serie A in cui sembra forte persino Arnautovic potrebbe essere un crack


----------



## Giangy (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


A Roma hanno avvistato Marcelo qualche giorno fa... I tifosi di Roma e Lazio stanno già sognando l'approdo. Ma sicuramente se va via dal Real, non vedo un ipotesi a Roma, lo vedo solo in Brasile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


Attendiamo ne compia almeno 38, ancora non è pronto a guidare l'attacco del Milan. Altro requisito è che giochi meno della metà delle partite.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

Nani - D.Costa - Ribery 
E inizia la rimonta scudetto !


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Pazzesco, anche la salernitana fa più mercato di noi


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusate eh,ma mi sono perso qualcosa?


secondo i media campani il neopresidente della Salernitana può spendere come Moratti


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma scusate eh,ma mi sono perso qualcosa?
> 
> cioè capisco il calo ma possibile che in 2 o 3 anni sia calato cosi tanto da finire alla salernitana?
> 
> ...


Vedendo il soggetto presumo pesi 105 kg
Cmq ho verificato e come ricordavo in tre anni e mezzo all Atletico ha segnato ben 12 gol nella Liga.. 
Era finito in Brasile facendo pena pure lì 
Classica figurina strafinito, farà 5 gol se va bene


----------



## bmb (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sono entrato solo per leggere: "pure la Salernitana fa più mercato del Milan!!1!1!"


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.





Albijol ha scritto:


> Almeno ha 33 anni, non 35 o 41


Vabbè, biologicamente ne ha pure più di 40, guarda com'è conciato


----------



## Freddy Manson (25 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attendiamo ne compia almeno 38, ancora non è pronto a guidare l'attacco del Milan. Altro requisito è che giochi meno della metà delle partite.


Stando agli ultimi mercati l'attaccante o deve arrivare ai 38 anni come dici tu, oppure deve fare come Goku in Dragon Ball GT che ridiventa bambino; vie di mezzo non ci sono.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Che coppia con Ribéry


Sabatini sarà rimasto a Fifa 14.


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Schira: fatta per Diego Costa alla Salernitana. Contratto di sei mesi e rinnovo legato alla permanenza in Serie A del club campano.


Mai piaciuto molto.

Che abbia 33 anni non significa nulla, anche Mandzukic non era vecchio calcisticamente. Conta l'inattività. 
Costa è lontano dal calcio che conta da almeno un anno, anche di più se consideriamo che nell'ultimo periodo all'Atletico ha giocato pochissimo. 

Non so in che condizioni fisiche sia, ma dubito possa fare la differenza. Con il carattere che ha potrebbe anche rivelarsi un boomerang.


----------

